# Twinkies



## 11bang_bang1983-87 (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a few funny Army stories. Here is one that I still laugh about to this day. One of the fat boys in my platoon got caught eating a twinkie in one of our training classes, in basic training. So, the instructor informed our Senior Drill Sergeant of this. At the next meal the Drill Sergeant made that same fat boy run around the chow line with a twinkie in front of face yelling *"I will not eat in class, I will not eat in class".*


----------



## Zofo (Jun 30, 2004)

A similar sort of thing happened in my basic training - one of the boys was eating some sort of choc bar during a "death by viewfoil" lecture.

Our Sgt. was an unforgiving man and threw him out of training wing and got one of the corporals to beast him round and round the square until he'd worked of the calorie count (of at least triple) the amount of choc that he'd eaten.


----------



## 11bang_bang1983-87 (Jul 2, 2004)

WOW I'd say the guy I went to basic with got off pretty easy.


----------



## Zofo (Jul 2, 2004)

Maybe so but the Signals folk liked to think of themselves as infanteers as well as signals. Soldier first, tradesman second is good but they way they ran the place you'd think we were joining a line regiment and then going to do SF selection. Actually, in my regiment we had more than enough 264 (SAS) signal squadron blokes, para sigs and so on. Bloody nightmare if one wanted a quiet life!


----------

